# Vent Covers



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello All,

Picking our new trailer up in April a 250RS. We are thinking about calling ahead and having the dealer install some vent covers. We were looking at the Maxxair or the Maxxair II. Can anyone advise us about these vents and about the fan-tastic fan. Are the stock fans ok or is it worth replacing, while still new.

Also, thank you for your informative responses regarding the macerators and sewer questions we recently posted. It was very helpful.

Brad and Julie


----------



## corbyrs (Feb 17, 2009)

I too am weighing this out too....

I'm going with the Maxxair 2 covers because everyone has said that these are the best..... no one seems to have had any issues with the Maxx brand. I like the 2 because you can get a little more cross circulation.

I have a 21RS and right now when I turn on the bathroom fan, it seems to move enough air around, so i'm going to get the vent covers and go from there. the nice thing about these covers is that if you ever wanted to do the fantastics then it's a pretty easy because the maxxairs just flip up, and you can install the fantastic.

my .02$


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The only fan that comes in them is usually the bathroom fan. If you are ok with the cost, I would highly recommend at least 1 Fantastic type fan. To give you an idea of how much I like the high efficiency, quiet fans is that my OB had 2 and my 5'er has 4!









I have Fantastic and MaxxFanns. The fantastic seems a touch quieter, but it's a small difference and the crank up integrated cover on the MaxxFanns is great!


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Nathan said:


> The only fan that comes in them is usually the bathroom fan. If you are ok with the cost, I would highly recommend at least 1 Fantastic type fan. To give you an idea of how much I like the high efficiency, quiet fans is that my OB had 2 and my 5'er has 4!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So....would you recommend a fan installed in the 2nd vent? I assume the added circulation would be worth it. Do these fan work both ways ie: bring fresh air in or blow air out?

Thanks

Brad & Julie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, I'd highly recommend one in the second vent. They should work both ways and the nicer ones have a thermostat which is very handy since they'll turn off as the trailer cools off at night and back on during the day when the sun heats things up.

If you get one, either get the maxfann which includes a cover, or make sure your covers are designed for the high flow fans (the basic covers are not). A final option is a power vent with rain sensor. This is the gold plated edition







and will power closed if rain is detected. The 5'er came with one of those. Our power one can't handle a cover because it opens too far. I'm not sure if all power ones are like that.

Here's the max fan that I have and highly reccomend: CW MaxxFan


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i had two maxx air II covers on my Outback they were very nice, and very easy to install!!!! i also installed the Max air turbo fan again not too hard of an install. the turbo fan was awesome it could pull air in even with it raining or suck air out. it was very quite on low setting. it did have 3 setting. the one i bought had no thermostat.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a 250RS and while it was in for some warranty work we had the maxair vents installed. At the time, we didn't know which style was installed and were happy to find out they installed the maxaair II vents.


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> We have a 250RS and while it was in for some warranty work we had the maxair vents installed. At the time, we didn't know which style was installed and were happy to find out they installed the maxaair II vents.


I hate to ask but.........what was the warranty work for?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very happy with our MaxxAir vent covers. I consider it a must mod.

Thor


----------

